# First Recumbent



## kingrollo (3 Nov 2011)

Hi All,

I am a dedicated road cyclist - but after numerous back and knee problems i am unable to ride my road bike without ending up in agony. I still hope to get back on my road bike - but this could be ages away. I am therefore considering a recumbent. I have done some research and come up with the following factors which are important to me:-

I would feel to daft on a three wheeler - so its a two wheeler for me

I want one reasonable high up 

I would like over saddle steering - as I understand that USS - is more difficult to learn.

as cheap as possible - in case my injuries prevent me from riding even this bike.

The one that comes the closest is the Action Plus - but I can't find a price or a UK importer - annonyingly the Adventure plus is freely available for £899 - my only reservation is that is has under saddle steering.

The Bachettea giro 20 fits the bill - but is a bit more than I wanted to pay - can anyone help with any of the above.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Nov 2011)

Welcome kingrollo.

Before you lay out any cash, I'd be checking those assumptions are correct. The 2 wheel / 3 wheel is subjective, but an informed choice on OSS/USS steering will only come with experience. Stability, visibility, maneuverability, speed and comfort all result from the interplay of bike and rider. Whilst some bikes lend themselves to one more than another, all are highly variant based upon who is on board.

If possible, you want to ride as many variations as possible before committing. There are dealers (and riders) around who will let you have a try out. Whereabouts in the country are you? 

Andy.
(Bromley, Kent)

Ps. The price point indicated suggests you might want to look at the second hand market. There are often ads in Velovision, and laidback bikes of edinburgh tends to carry a few ex demos.


----------



## mickle (3 Nov 2011)

Sounds like you need something _in the shape of_ an Easy Racer or Linear. Don't be put off by underbar until you've tried it, it would always be my preference, probably because that's what I'm familiar with...

These are nice: http://www.cyclorama.net/viewProduct.php?id=166 ...though I have no idea how much they are or even if they ship to the UK. It wouldn't take much to find out.


----------



## squeaker (3 Nov 2011)

Agree about try as many as possible. I'd suggest trying a trike first, to get you used to the recumbent position, then tackle 2 wheels - if you still want to 
Depending upon where you typically ride, rear suspension and mesh seat might help with the back issues (depending upon what they are) as IME it's difficult to 'un-weight' on a 'bent in the same way that you do on a DF when a big bump is coming. Easy to trash your knees if you don't spin, though.
High - why? Seeing over hedges, further from road spray in the wet, and better night-time sight lines (slightly less blinded by oncoming traffic) are the only reasons I can think of. Lower means less far to fall (!) and easier to put your foot down at a stop.
HTH


----------



## BenM (3 Nov 2011)

A Second Hand Optima Orca will fill all your criteria... two wheels, High up (MTB wheels), OSS is standard (the Condor is the same machine with USS), Sadly is misses the "Cheap as possible" requirement that's just not possible for a new one  but a second hand one should fit your budget. Look on the BHPF for sale board - Orcas do come up once in a while and no I won't consider selling mine 

Kevin at D.Tek in Little Thetford near Ely has, apparently, quite a range of recumbent bikes/trikes which you can go and try out.

B.

p.s. un-weighting the Orca for bumps isn't a problem with a hard shell seat...


----------



## kingrollo (4 Nov 2011)

Hi guys thanks for the replies:-

1.I live in the west midlands - just outside birmingham.

2.I know that I will ride the bike more if I like how it looks - so a swb with OSS - would be my preference. Although the adventure plus at £899 - meets most of what want and is available for shipment to uk.

3.The second hand market always eludes me - my research shows that 2nd user recumbents - hold there value pretty well - prices on ebay are daft.

4. Don't worry I am not the sort to splash out £900 on a whim !- i don't expect to purchase anything before spring of next year 

5.I have heard that there are trainer wheels for recumbents - is this true ? - where can I get these ?

6.Any shops where I can hire or have a try out - details would be appreciated 

7. Any models that meet my criteria - or that i should look at 

　

Thanks guys !


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2011)

You really don't need trainer wheels on a recumbent - even if they were available - which I doubt very much.


----------



## Tigerbiten (4 Nov 2011)

kingrollo said:


> 6.Any shops where I can hire or have a try out - details would be appreciated



If/when you can get incontact with him, Kevin at D-Tec based in Little Thetford near Ely does a very good starter morning/day where you can try out various bents.

I've seen a morning and it starts with an almost a crank forward design which is easy to balence on.
Ending up with a mid/low racer type which can be a lot more tricky.
Hopefully you will find something you click with and like.

I also know theres one in London and one in Edinburgh.

Luck ...........


----------



## BenM (5 Nov 2011)

Don't worry about balance on the high racer style bikes. It took me only a few minutes of rolling around to sort things out regarding actually balancing; relaxing is the key which is much easier said than done 

Whilst spd/look style pedals are, imho, essential on a 'bent, if only to stop your feet coming off the pedals when travelling fast over British roads, I had the bike for a couple of months/400 miles before getting SPD shoes; I had never used SPD type pedals/shoes before so I didn't want to be learning how to ride the 'bent and learning how to clip in/out at the same time.

Yup second hand 'bents hold their price however the BHPF for sale forum does have bargains. ebay is used by people who want to make money. BHPF is populated by enthusiasts some of whom have many 'bents and have shed clearouts every now and again to make room for more! the pricing tends to be more "realistic". YMMV though.

B.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Nov 2011)

Welcome to the Dark Side

The best advice is to try before you buy, each design is different and even with the same design parameters no two will handle and ride the same

Training wheels are unnecessary - all you need is a few hours in a park with a slight downhill slope

Just freewheel down, and the rest will develop


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side
> 
> The best advice is to try before you buy, each design is different and even with the same design parameters no two will handle and ride the same
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I got to grips with my Bent.


----------



## windmiller (5 Nov 2011)

I own a Bacchetta Giro 20 and I can recommend them for being fast, comfortable, reliable and fun. I also used to own an Ice T trike which was all of these except fast uphill. You need thick skin to ride a trike, so if even the thought makes you feel "daft" I wouldnt bother.

Even riding a two wheel recumbent will attract a lot of attention some of it annoying, but at least you can escape the scene quicker if you are the sensitive type.

The general public conception of all kinds of recumbent bikes/trikes borders on imbecile level, even from conventional riding fellow cyclists. I got so fed up of moronic questions that I now just agree with them.

end of rant.......throws another empty beer bottle at the swineish multitude!


----------



## kingrollo (5 Nov 2011)

thanks guys - can you give me your thoughts on this one for £900

http://www.twbents.com.tw/HTM/adventureplus.htm


----------



## byegad (6 Nov 2011)

Definitely entry level spec'. A good first recumbent but you're a roadie and will soon be looking at lighter and better equipped bikes. It will retain a second hand value a you would expect for an entry level machine. There's always another wanna-be looking for a new on the even cheaper.


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Nov 2011)

as a roadie some thing like the Bacchetta 26x26 or corsa would be the thing for you they are easy to ride, fast and hills are not a problem, i know there are a lot around me once, you have your bent legs that is.
they have open cockpit super man style and second hand about your price range.


----------



## kingrollo (6 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys.

Although i am a roadie - I am a bit of a nervous cyclist -(can't do no hands after 20 years !) I wasn't really looking (at this point) to replicate the speeds \ distances i do on my ride bike on a recumbent. Just having been off the bike since june, and the injuries getting worse not better - I just wanted to get out there and do something - I hope this doesn't offend anyone - but I just wanted to ride a recumbent for the hell of it - not (within reason) worrying about speed or racing.

Today I have been looking at the spirit 

http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/spirit/index_e.html

although a bit out of my price range - the position looks a lot less daunting - than some of the others


----------



## byegad (7 Nov 2011)

Yes, and I'd guess slower. The thing is try. Where are you based?


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2011)

kingrollo said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Although i am a roadie - I am a bit of a nervous cyclist -(can't do no hands after 20 years !) I wasn't really looking (at this point) to replicate the speeds \ distances i do on my ride bike on a recumbent.
> Today I have been looking at the spirit
> ...



I've always found the spirit a bit of a half and half. Not recumbent enough to take the pressure off your butt or give you an aero advantage, not upright enough to give the the easy standing stance. YMMV, of course, which is why everyone is saying "you can't do this by conjecture. You need to ride a few."

Oh, and I'd be amazed if you don't find yourself able to ride further and faster on a 'bent than a road bike. Whether you want to or not, its just the way of it.

Andy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2011)

My thought on the HP Velotechnik bikes is they seem quite heavy. The Skorpion I tried (a trike) was massively heavier than my comparable Trice Q.

Redfalo on this site has a Grashopper by HP Velotechnik and he might be able to give you some more ideas. He seems to ride his Brompton more these days!


----------



## CamPhil (8 Nov 2011)

Do book a morning with Kevin at D-Tek.
You'll come away with a much better idea of what suits you.
I know it's a long trip, but well worth it, IMHO (and I know that route quite well, as my MiL lives in Telford, so I'm not underestimating the journey).
What height are you - you're welcome to try my modded Barchetta Cafe (similar to the giro 20) if it fits you close enough to be worthwhile (once it's built), and I could arrange to be at D-TEK when you visit (although he has a Giro 20 you can try as well).
He has a good range of pre-loved machines as well as new ones, in a wide variety of different styles.

I'm buying from him at the moment, and for similar reasons - my legs are too bad to walk on, so I can't ride upright without a launcher and catcher.
On a 'bent I can support my weight on the seat while I put a foot down to prop.

Kevin is very experienced at working out modifications to work around physical limitations.
My bike is having to be built up specially for me, as I need short cranks and very low gearing as I can't get off and push if a hill is too steep. The limit will be balance speed, not gearing.
It also needs parking brake, crutch holders and propstand so I can get on and off it (once I've got the crutches in my hands I can't hold the bike up).

I've been going nuts all this year not being able to ride, as it's about the only form of exercise I can manage (so I'm going to struggle for a while getting fitness back).
I've sourced some parts myself (the SRAM DualDrive rear hub, rack, and bits for the crutch holders - this is going on a 2nd hand Barchetta Cafe so with the MTB chainset and 8s 11-32 cassette I'll have a very large range of gearing without any big jumps, although some duplication is inevitable with 72 gears! I can't see myself making much use of the big chainring and Dualdrive high ratio at the same time, unless I can get one hell of a tailwind! Might be handy if I feel like draughting trucks on the A10 

BTW, it's my first post here, so Hi everyone  I've been kicking around online for a fair while on various other fora and Usenet.


----------



## Phil-W- (8 Nov 2011)

Try power and leisure for the bike you mentioned originally, they import a tw_bents model http://www.powerandleisure.co.uk/ac...ize__18px______ASS__Mantis______span____.html and a performer model http://www.powerandleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Performer_recumbents.html.
I bought a used pashley pdq sight unseen from ebay and it's fine for my needs, there are bents out there for less than 400 quid.


----------



## Phil-W- (8 Nov 2011)

Oh, and these guys http://www.buybuybicycles.com/adventureplus_recumbent_bicycle.htm import the bike you mentioned in under seat steering configuration, which could easily be changed. I'd still get to D_Trek though, never been myself but everyone raves about the place....


----------



## PpPete (8 Nov 2011)

CamPhil said:


> Do book a morning with Kevin at D-Tek.
> You'll come away with a much better idea of what suits you.
> I know it's a long trip, but well worth it, IMHO (and I know that route quite well, as my MiL lives in Telford, so I'm not underestimating the journey).
> What height are you - you're welcome to try my modded Barchetta Cafe (similar to the giro 20) if it fits you close enough to be worthwhile (once it's built), and I could arrange to be at D-TEK when you visit (although he has a Giro 20 you can try as well).
> ...




Candidate for the "best ever" first post !
I was very moved by the lengths that you've gone to stay "a-wheel".

I don't have a 'bent and neither the cash to purchase to one nor the space to store one, but I'll be looking forward to reading how the OP gets on with his search.


----------



## kingrollo (8 Nov 2011)

wow thanks guys - that ass mantis fits the bill @ £750 with OSS . Like I said I won't be rushing into anything - and won't be doing anything before next spring - that trip down to dtek seems almost mandatory ! 
I am still hopeful that the best outcome is that my back, hips knees, get better - but i must admitt , even if they do - I am smitten with the idea of trying a 'bent'


----------

